# Steroid Insight is Moving/Changing



## DF

Google has objected to the name of our board and without google's help this board will not grow.

UGbodybuilding.com (Under Ground Body Building) will be our new home. 

Admin will begin the move and migrate everything over to the new site towards the end of the week.

This should be a good move & allow more members to access the site while at work (goofing off) and also in front of the significant other without getting (why are you on a steroid site???). 

We hope the move goes smoothy & we'll see everyone at the UnderGround!


----------



## sfstud33

This is an awesome move. From my perspective i know that having the word steroids in my browser history is not the best. After all i run a Bookstore - what will people think?!?!?!?! I believe the new name will be great. Will users be automatically redirected to the new site if they go to the old one?


----------



## Yaya

I agree with this move big time... Thanks admin


----------



## Azog

Great news!


----------



## AlphaD

This sounds to me........


----------



## Seeker

I hate packing..


----------



## Yaya

So now my wife will stop asking me "if you don't take steroids anymore then why do you go on that site?"

And I can stop saying "it's a site like AA the helps brothers deal with there past steroid addictions....now mind you business you Fred savage looking fukk"


----------



## metsfan4life

Makes sense. Like above, not having "steroid" showing up at the top is always good since people are always seeing my screen and I have to X out really quick sometimes. Will I need to register or will everything just be transferred over?


----------



## DF

sfstud33 said:


> This is an awesome move. From my perspective i know that having the word steroids in my browser history is not the best. After all i run a Bookstore - what will people think?!?!?!?! I believe the new name will be great. Will users be automatically redirected to the new site if they go to the old one?



Yes, Admin will take care of that.


----------



## PillarofBalance

metsfan4life said:


> Makes sense. Like above, not having "steroid" showing up at the top is always good since people are always seeing my screen and I have to X out really quick sometimes. Will I need to register or will everything just be transferred over?



You guys don't need to do anything. You'll transfer right over.


----------



## Gstacker

The name change is great I'm deft all for it!


----------



## JAXNY

I agree. I think it's a good idea any way. 
People get the wrong impression and start judging 
As soon as they see the name "steroid" 
I caught shit with my Ex because she seen me on
The site. What a shit storm that turned out 
To be.


----------



## Gstacker

Question tho? When we type in SI will it redirect us to the new name????
Might be a good idea so we don't lose folks that haven't visited recently..


----------



## Jada

Awesome, very good move


----------



## creekrat

I know y'all have been talking about this and it makes a lot of sense.  Wonder if it will all be the same with just a new name or totally revamped?


----------



## Yaya

Since its a new beginning .... Can we bring back tiller?


----------



## bronco

Agree with everything above. Good move


----------



## I bench 135x5

SI is moving


----------



## j2048b

I bench 135x5 said:


> SI is moving to www.meatspin.com



MUHAHAHAHAHAH FREAKING FELL OUT LAUGHING MY GOD HILARIOUS HAHAH


on a serious note.... THANK GOD POB THAT THE NAME IS CHANGING...MY WIFE WANTED ME TO QUIT THIS BOARD AND SAID I HAD TILL THE END OF THE WEEK TO DECIDE... I LAUGHED AND SAID OR WHAT? UR NOT GOING ANYWHERE, WHO'S GONNA WANT U NOW???? IS WHAT I TOLD HER AND SHE CRIED AS I MADE HER LICK MY BALLS, AND I GIGGLED... MUHAHAHAH


----------



## mugzy

Gstacker said:


> Question tho? When we type in  will it redirect us to the new name????
> Might be a good idea so we don't lose folks that haven't visited recently..



No it will not you will have to update your bookmarks. I can do it this way however if we redirect SI it will carry over the google penalty to the new site hence we will have a message on SI that says we have moved and here is the link. Its the safest way to do this, all of your usernames, passwords, posts, theads and status should carry over.


----------



## Gstacker

That works also great idea admin...


----------



## amore169

Looking forward to our new home.


----------



## mistah187

Good stuff. Now I Don't have to keep referring to this place as a forum I use.


----------



## mugzy

We will have a new look, no steroids in the header


----------



## biggerben692000

I want a vote to demote, or possibly draw and quarter, whomever came up with our original name. I mean if this was a site that dealt with coke and it was called weloveCOKEandwannatalkabouthowweloveit.c**, how would that look?


----------



## 69nites

I generally won't visit a site with steroid in the name. I'm glad to see the change.


----------



## PFM

My SteroidInsight tattoo will be a collectors item.


----------



## PillarofBalance

biggerben692000 said:


> I want a vote to demote, or possibly draw and quarter, whomever came up with our original name. I mean if this was a site that dealt with coke and it was called weloveCOKEandwannatalkabouthowweloveit.c**, how would that look?



To coke heads? Appealing


----------



## JOMO

Very Good move!


----------



## Gt500face

Sounds like a smart move


----------



## 49ER

Great idea bro I always closr this page cuz I dont want anyone to see lol


----------



## j2048b

Thats y i use tapatalk so dang much haha! YOU CAN SEE ME


----------



## graniteman

While the name change is a great move, I ****ING HATE GOOGLE! Nosy , info collecting bastards. They are the biggest help to le and big brother.  the world is getting smaller and smaller


----------



## basskiller

Gstacker said:


> Question tho? When we type in SI will it redirect us to the new name????
> Might be a good idea so we don't lose folks that haven't visited recently..



I'm almost positive it will.. The admin is a pretty savvy guy when it comes to things like that.. You can redirect right at the url registrar  so it's immediate.  Plus he has two more years paid for with regards to the url


----------



## basskiller

graniteman said:


> While the name change is a great move, I ****ING HATE GOOGLE! Nosy , info collecting bastards. They are the biggest help to le and big brother.  the world is getting smaller and smaller



google is censoring the internet one site at a time.. I've had to jump through more than a few hoops for them


----------



## AndroSport

Admin said:


> all of your usernames, passwords, posts, theads and status *should* carry over.



I'm gonna lose all my green bars AGAIN... I JUST KNOW IT


----------



## AndroSport

basskiller said:


> google is censoring the internet one site at a time.. I've had to jump through more than a few hoops for them



I have some e-commerce and other kinds of sites... ZERO discussion of anything illegal... they still came at me about the way i labeled / described products and other such stuff. Asking me about copyright bullshit that has nothing to do with them. Completely ludicrous.

Using their AdWords services for advertising has become nearly impossible since every phrase you come up with is somehow against the rules or has too many capital letters or some crap like that.

They are becoming like a government for the internet... this is going nowhere good IMO.


----------



## #TheMatrix

if I find andros green bars when he loses them....can I keep em?  finders keepers right?

btw.  did tiller come up with the new name?  sounds like something he would do.

 also.  im all for the move and all.  but it would been really cool if there was a vote between users between 3names.  like geting the users involved.  sure its the admins ultimate power.  but just saying.
I was part of a site that had to change its name and they left it up to a vote with the members.

I still get andros green bars.  he can keep his goat


----------



## StoliFTW

Sounds good. Hope the transfer will go smoothly.


----------



## RustyShackelford

Yaya said:


> So now my wife will stop asking me "if you don't take steroids anymore then why do you go on that site?"
> 
> And I can stop saying "it's a site like AA the helps brothers deal with there past steroid addictions....now mind you business you Fred savage looking fukk"



Fred savage looking fuk......
Holy shit I think I just pissed myself a little bit!
That's jacked up , but funny as hell.


----------



## transcend2007

The reasoning behind the change is understandable.  I do fear some of our brothers may be lost in the transition.

I don't know if you would at least be able to leave a page on this domain that explains the move and gives the new domain if even for a short time.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Can we limit the time PFM has at the new site? Or DF maybe? Then, and only then, will I consider making the move over.


----------



## PFM

GuerillaKilla said:


> Can we limit the time PFM has at the new site? Or DF maybe? Then, and only then, will I consider making the move over.



You and the ACLU, NAACP and Al Sharpton get off my ass.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I'm all over you, honky.


----------



## SuperBane

LOL PFM & GK are like Batman and Joker. Do they get to take turns playing Joker ?

Question: Is that the reason for censoring F*U*C*K.

Question #2: Can Tiller come back under the name of "SIRagDoll" ?


----------



## PFM

SuperBane said:


> LOL PFM & GK are like Batman and Joker. Do they get to take turns playing Joker ?
> 
> Question: Is that the reason for censoring F*U*C*K.
> 
> Question #2: Can Tiller come back under the name of "SIRagDoll" ?



GQ is currently working on a blow up doll with a optional upgrade package that picks lettuce.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

And it will jelq for you as well.


----------



## Gstacker

When I have folks asking me about regular training routines, diet etc I always would refer them to the other site..
Referring them to steroidinsight would be like just telling them I'm a juice head.. Sure I'm not the only one in this situation... Also many folks into fitness searching for info might be turned off by the drugs...
This was a great idea, I see the site going on to the next level..


----------



## Yaya

i agree with Gstacker, I got some buddies who could benifit from these forums but most wont  go to a site with the word steroid in it.. this change should def pick up more traffic


----------



## SFGiants

Gstacker said:


> When I have folks asking me about regular training routines, diet etc I always would refer them to the other site..
> Referring them to steroidinsight would be like just telling them I'm a juice head.. Sure I'm not the only one in this situation... Also many folks into fitness searching for info might be turned off by the drugs...
> This was a great idea, I see the site going on to the next level..



I think having the word steroid or steroids in the name of a form is a real bad idea and said so when we were voting for names of the site.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I've been here longer than any of you. I say the site should be called "ShootSteroidsInYourFace.com"

On a serious note I've nearly throwny iPad and/or iPhone across a room if someone walked by and I was checking out "SteroidInsight.com". 

Almost would prefer to be caught looking at "PFMinPanties.com"


----------



## Hero Swole

Sound good to me


----------



## Hero Swole

Eugenebodybuilding.com


----------



## Tren4Life

Im not jumping on the wagon. I don't like it. I am not sure why yet but it give me a creepy feeling. When a person comes here, they know what to expect. That in turn helps us out with the new person. Now we will be the ones that are uneasy. I guess I am just a "if itsnot broke don't fix it"  kind of person.
Just my .02
S4L


----------



## biggerben692000

Steelers4Life said:


> Im not jumping on the wagon. I don't like it. I am not sure why yet but it give me a creepy feeling. When a person comes here, they know what to expect. That in turn helps us out with the new person. Now we will be the ones that are uneasy. I guess I am just a "if itsnot broke don't fix it"  kind of person.
> Just my .02
> S4L



Or maybe "change" frightens you, in which case I will be happy to extend Guerillakilla(GK, GQ) myself , and 2 other members from the time zones I haven't covered to get you round the clock support. That's what we do here.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Im in, **** everyone.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

And thank you for acknowledging my multiple personas.


----------



## Tren4Life

biggerben692000 said:


> Or maybe "change" frightens you, in which case I will be happy to extend Guerillakilla(GK, GQ) myself , and 2 other members from the time zones I haven't covered to get you round the clock support. That's what we do here.



I knew I could count on you guys. 
You are right I am a creature of habit. 
Maybe you guys could have you own section for support.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Please dont encourage him steel. 


Please.


----------



## Tren4Life

It could be like Georgia's gentlemen's club. A section for people that need counciling . Ben and GK could be the Dr's and PFM could be the Mod.


----------



## NbleSavage

Smart play. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BigTruck

Good move for sure. If we want this thing we all enjoy to stay around I think it's necessary. Those pricks at Google have too much power they're like the gateway to everything online.  Just keep my searches fast and predictions low u ass*****.  I don't get why they have to try and over regulate. It's redonkulous lol!


----------



## ccpro

Good deal, on my favorites bar it's called I renamed it just "insight".  Don't leave me behind.........


----------



## username1

Steelers4Life said:


> I guess I am just a "if itsnot broke don't fix it"  kind of person.



but it is broke, that's the whole reason for the change. they got penalized by Google it effects their rankings in the search engine which effects their traffic. now they are changing the name to fix the penalty. 

having said that, I understand the whole reason to do this and I personally think it's a good move, I also get a little uneasy having "steroid" in my history but, I wonder why google penalized this site, what about steroid dot com or ology, how come they don't get penalized? maybe because they have established authority? it's no surprise to me, google isn't fair and is known to penalize websites for no good reason but, I was just wondering.


----------



## Beefcake

screen is too darkbuti will adjust


----------



## SuperBane

Forum looking good to my eye! Move was a good idea!


----------



## Yaya

I like the new look


----------



## NbleSavage

Cheers for the new format!


----------



## Jada

The new look is awesome!!


----------



## Kohler

Very nice look ! Upgrade.


----------



## DJ21

I had no idea about this until I just got a e-mail..

I like it though! Makes a lot of sense about the name change.


----------



## TheExperiment

New site looks awesome fellas! I had no clue about the change since I've been gone so I was worried at first but it looks like everything went smoothly and we have ourselves a new home which will be able to grow!


----------



## Gstacker

basskiller said:


> I'm almost positive it will.. The admin is a pretty savvy guy when it comes to things like that.. You can redirect right at the url registrar  so it's immediate.  Plus he has two more years paid for with regards to the url



Looks like SI domain expired??? Just let it go because all active members should know we're here already?


----------



## mugzy

Gstacker said:


> Looks like SI domain expired??? Just let it go because all active members should know we're here already?



 Too many people were going there and clicking the link to here instead of updating their favorites. I took it down for a few days to deindex the posts and get people to update their bookmarks.


----------



## Gstacker

admin said:


> Too many people were going there and clicking the link to hear instead of updating their favorites. I took it down for a few days to deindex the posts and get people to update their bookmarks.



aw ok Im a guilty of it... updated now..


----------



## Georgia

Now I can finally get on here without people getting all suspicious at school. If only they could change the name of porn sites to something more subtle like... "www.lotsofguystuff.com"


----------



## St0ked

Haven't been on in FOREVER. Glad to be part of the UnderGround. I'm back!!


----------



## AlphaD

Welcome back brother!


----------



## 11Bravo

Georgia said:


> Now I can finally get on here without people getting all suspicious at school. If only they could change the name of porn sites to something more subtle like... "www.lotsofguystuff.com"



Always study in the dining facility and always carry a shaker cup. Also make it a point to help old people and pat puppies, it's part of your cover. Then ur just a sensitive guy that likes to lift. When someone asks you what ur running pull out some creatine and say, "here, first cycles on me." Or you can do what I do but that's a whole other train wreck.


----------



## Yaya

Fuk si!!

I need boots


----------



## deadlift666

Yaya said:


> So now my wife will stop asking me "if you don't take steroids anymore then why do you go on that site?"
> 
> And I can stop saying "it's a site like AA the helps brothers deal with there past steroid addictions....now mind you business you Fred savage looking fukk"



Lol...........


----------



## status44

That's great less explaining when some one asks to use ur labtop or iPad to search something. One good thing the person is always interested and makes great conversation. When u explain that anything taking in moderation and not abused is not bad for you if educated right.


----------



## status44

Lol!! Been thier b4


----------



## Yaya

My wife still looks like shit


----------



## IHI

Yaya said:


> My wife still looks like shit



Quit it lmao


----------



## PillarofBalance

Damn coming up on 4 years already? Looks like SI is for sale


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn coming up on 4 years already? Looks like SI is for sale


A new start ?


----------



## Bro Bundy

tiller pm???


----------



## Tren4Life

Bro Bundy said:


> tiller pm???




I wonder if he still carries LNE. 

Im out.


----------

